# Our Kindle Covers



## cush

Here's a picture of our two Kindles.
My wife Jo is a digital artist and she painted these. Printed off, laminated, and attached to the stock covers with contact cement.


----------



## Leslie

Well that certainly jazzes up those boring pleather covers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

OOHH.  Pretty!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nice! Your wife is very talenetd. Great personalized cover. 

Linda


----------



## Buttercup

Very nice!  

I really need to find a cover with basset hounds on it!


----------



## Mnemosyne

Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice way to dress up the stock covers. I wouldn't mind using the stock cover if my Kindle would actually stay in the darn thing...still stalking the Oberon site! 

Nemo


----------



## Angela

Very nice artwork... gives me an idea for mine! Thanks.


----------



## cush

Mnemosyne said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice way to dress up the stock covers. I wouldn't mind using the stock cover if my Kindle would actually stay in the darn thing...still stalking the Oberon site!
> 
> Nemo


Thanks for the kind words. The Velcro tm trick has worked well for us. I too am watching Oberon.


----------



## chynared21

*Very nice cush...my daughter would flip over the mermaid one *


----------



## Sailor

beautiful paintings.


----------



## darkmannn

Nice. I need to find someone to make a custom cover for me.


----------

